# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  realdealmagic's Workbook

## realdealmagic

Well, *hello!
*
My name's Ryan, I'm a student and I love myself a little bit, then again, who doesn't?  :tongue2:  

I started this whole journey back in April 2012. I had no success. My attempt was on and off over that year, with maybe 4 long attempts at it all. As I said, literally no success. I raised my recall, and that's about it. 7 weeks ago I decided to start again, because what the hell. This time, however, I gave it my all. I Reality Check maybe around 5-10 times an hour now. Before now, I was lucky to remember to do it once every 2 hours. 

I have a lot of knowledge of lucid dreaming, and know most of the ins and outs, I just don't have the experience to back it up.

This time, however, I have had success. I've had 8 lucids in the past 7 weeks, my first was in my first week of attempts. It was incredible. I'm hooked. I can also see why people say it is part of a lifestyle because it really is, it's becoming engrained into mine, and I love it!

Anyhoo, I lucid dream because of most of the reasons you'll have read before. I want to experience the impossible. I want to be Iron Man, I want to fly, I want to go to other worlds and explore them. 

I have trouble doing anything out of the ordinary in my dreams so far. I've managed to slowly kinda float above the ground, which I wouldn't even count as flying. It was close, but no cigar. I *know* that it's my dream, it's all mine. I own it, I control it, everything about it. I know that, however, every time I try to do so, I get that niggling doubt in the back of my head and it just shuts down my control. I can't do anything out of the ordinary. I think it has something to do with how realistic it all seems.

I have a feeling your exercises to help with stabilization will help me to train my subconscious what's up with dreaming.

----------


## dutchraptor

Great intro, nice to see you're getting back into it  ::D: 
You definitely just have the basic confidence problem, a bit of schema altering and you'll be off on your way. As you said yourself, best try get started into the tasks and see how you fair in them. If you think any of them are too hard or that you did them in an alternate way just post here, I'll be ready to answer most of the time  :tongue2: 

Once you spend some actually lucid time thinking about the dreamworld and it's working you should get better at controlling it. The important part of this "class" is that you get into the feeling of an admin to your dreams and not a user. Once you can convince yourself that your dreams are to your disposal you really will see a different side to lucidity.

----------


## realdealmagic

So last night I tried out the "Fall Backwards and Feel Safe" thing. It definitely helped me out a bit with feeling more free. I went on to have more control than usual. It was a good confidence booster.

----------


## dutchraptor

Great to hear, I used to have a lot of trouble with falling backwards and passing through walls, it's a good skill to have and it helps when you can just do these type of things without stressing about it.

----------

